# Vloeken / krachttermen



## Matron

Hi there,

Just wonder what the best translation of these words in context below... how wold you differentiate between them? They mean the same thing don't they?
krachttermen = expletives/ strong language
Vloeken = cursing/ swearing?

_Bij *krachttermen* kan, afhankelijk van de soort krachtterm, sprake zijn van strijd met de goede smaak en het fasoen. Bastaardvloeken (zoals “verdorie”) zijn in beginsel toelaatbaar. 

Vloeken zijn *niet *toegestaan. Zie bijvoorbeeld RCC 2010/00817C._


----------



## eno2

Bastaardvloek doesn't translate as such, because the term 'bastard curse' is already taken to mean 'the curse of being a bastard'.


For krachtterm, I've seen:

Expletive (google translate) wiktionary interglot bab.la reverso Kramers etc.. etc...

Curse, foul language krachtterm - Vertaling Nederlands-Engels

Cuss, swearword, imprecation krachtterm vertaling - Nederlands Engels vertaling voor krachtterm

Strong word:  my Kramers Dutch-English, wich also gives expletive and swear word.



Nederlands–Engels woordenboek: Vertaling van het woord "krachtterm" 
expletive; strong expression; strong word; swear‐word

Linguee:strong language, expletive, adult language krachtterm - Engelse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek

Pick your choice, I would say: expletive.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Bastaardvloek doesn't translate as such, because the term 'bastard curse' is already taken to mean 'the curse of being a bastard'.
> 
> 
> For krachtterm, I've seen:
> 
> Expletive (google translate) wiktionary interglot bab.la reverso Kramers etc.. etc...
> 
> Curse, foul language krachtterm - Vertaling Nederlands-Engels
> 
> Cuss, swearword, imprecation krachtterm vertaling - Nederlands Engels vertaling voor krachtterm
> 
> Strong word:  my Kramers Dutch-English, wich also gives expletive and swear word.
> 
> 
> 
> Nederlands–Engels woordenboek: Vertaling van het woord "krachtterm"
> expletive; strong expression; strong word; swear‐word
> 
> Linguee:strong language, expletive, adult language krachtterm - Engelse vertaling – Linguee woordenboek
> 
> Pick your choice, I would say: expletive.



Thanks again eno2! - how would you translate _Vloeken _then?


----------



## eno2

As a verb? Curse and swear.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bastaardvloeken are swearwords that are shortened, slighty mispronounced or don't refer to God anymore.

fucking => normal swear word
effing => bastaardvloek

Jesus Christ, stop it! => curse
Jeez, stop it! => bastaardvloek

God damn it => normal swear word
Damn it => bastaardvloek
darn => bastaardvloek

I would translate it as* mild swear words* or *mild swearing*.


----------



## eno2

Giving a definition in English when  the word doesn't exist in English is always going to be a bit risqué.
Van Dale says in Dutch: Bastaardwoord=
Swearword that has been intentionally mutilated (yes: mutilated!) and therefore sounds more benign, for instance:  jandorie, potvolblomme, jasses.

It's a question of mutilation.  Shortening, mispronouncing or leaving God out are all  mutilations. Adulterated swearing.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Giving a definition in English when the the word doesn't exist in English


The common term for bastaardvloek in English is _minced oath_.


----------



## Matron

Wow - really helpful... Thanks so much everyone!


----------

